# How to connect Sony DAV-DZ120K home theater system to Sony BDP S380 bluray player



## pjiterwal (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have Sony DAV-DZ120K home theater system and now i have bought a Sony BDP S380 bluray player. My question is can i connect both these players as i want to use the Home Theater system/speakers with my bluray player. 

I have connected my bluray player to my sony bravia HD tv through HDMi cable.

thank you for your help.

Regards
Parveen


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Your only option is if your TV has audio output jacks then you can connect them to the TV/VCR audio input on the DAV-DZ120K.


----------



## pjiterwal (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Mike.

So there is no was i can connect Sony BDP S380 bluray player to Sony DAV-DZ120K ?

there is digital output jack (single) ... from there can i connect to Sony DAV-DZ120K ?

Thanks for your guidance and help.

Regards
Parveen


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

No, there's no digial input jack on the DAV-DZ120K.


----------



## pjiterwal (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks mike.


----------

